# 2.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2009)

*Termin:*
*25.09.09 um 19.00Uhr*
​*Ort:*
*www.runkelkrug.de*


​*Teilnehmerliste:*
1. Lipperlandstern

2. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur

3. _Larry Laffer ( Abgesagt )_

4. Zottel

5. Jens Ohm

6. maweri 

7. marlob

8._ jabba ( Abgesagt )_

9. HaDi

10. Question mark

11. _lorenz2512 ( Abgesagt )_

12. wm-webservice

13. Kollege von wm-webservice

14. _Markus ( Abgesagt )_

15. _dirknico ( nicht erschienen_ )

16. _Jens_B ( nicht erschienen )_

17. Pizza

18. _Norton ( Abgesagt )_

19. Puzzelfreak

20. _dalbi ( Abgesagt )_

21. _stricky ( Abgesagt )_

22. PN/DP

23.

24.

25.

26.

usw. bis der Saal voll ist...
​*Event:*
Verlosung, gestiftet von:

*CoDeSys* 
3S-Smart Software Solutions GmbH
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_homepage

*JOKAB SAFETY* 
JOKAB SAFETY (D) GmbH
www.jokabsafety.de

*DELTALOGIC* 
DELTALOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH 
http://www.deltalogic.de/
​Teilnehmer mit einen Fragezeichen "?", sind noch nicht sicher
##############################################################################


Hallo Forum Gemeinde aus NRW und Umgebung, 

Ich und der Lipperlandstern haben darüber nachgedacht den
Regionalstammtisch vom letzten Jahr zu wiederholen.
(siehe auch http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22010&highlight=Regionalstammtisch)

Da der Lipperlandstern nach dem Motto Arbeitet: 
„_Never change a running Kneipe“_

Soll es wieder im Runkelkrug in Bielefeld stattfinden.

Dazu möchten wir erst einmal zwei Termine anbieten, 
den 18.09 oder 25.09.
Wir bitten die Interessenten an der Umfrage
teilzunehmen um den optimalen Termin festzustellen.

gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (9 Juni 2009)

Eine gute Idee  Ich bin wohl wieder dabei  Dieses Mal hoffentlich ohne vorher krank zu sein, dann schmeckt das Bier auch besser


----------



## Mike369 (9 Juni 2009)

Och meno so weit, will n Bayern treffen bzw. schwaben treffen


----------



## Zottel (9 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> den 18.09 oder 25.09.
> Wir bitten die Interessenten an der Umfrage
> teilzunehmen um den optimalen Termin festzustellen.
> gruß helmut


Ich werde aller Vorausicht nach auch dabei sein. Beide Termine sind mir recht, daher enthalte ich mich bei der Abstimmung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2009)

... für mich sieht es im Augenblich ähnlich wie bei Zottel aus ... deshalb von mir gleiches Statement :





> Beide Termine sind mir recht, daher enthalte ich mich bei der Abstimmung.


Gruß
LL


----------



## Jens_Ohm (9 Juni 2009)

An den Terminen habe ich nichts im Kalender stehen. Vielleicht sollte LiLa klären das wieder eine „was auch immer Gesellschaft“ da ist. Um 1:00 Uhr schließen wäre etwas früh, oder?




 Grüße Jens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2009)

Hallo Jens,
der LiLaStern arbeitet schon dran, er kundschaftet jeden Abend die Gegend aus....vergisst aber jedes Mal zu fragen...nach dem 10ten Bier.

Bitte das abstimmen nicht vergessen, wenn jemand an beiden Tagen kann, beide anklicken.

gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2009)

Am 18.9 ist auf jeden Fall eine Gesellschaft da. Ich denke das am 25.9. auch was sein wird. Im September sind erfahrungsgemäss alle Wochenende voll.

Und was sollen sie machen wenn 10 Leute sich einfach weigern nach Hause zu gehen ??????? und dabei auch noch reichlich bestellen.........


Letztes Mal hatte ich mit dem Kneiper vereinbart das wir bleiben dürfen solange unserer Stundenumsatz nach 1 Uhr über 50 Euro liegt. Als dann die Hochzeit dazwischenkam war es eh egal ;o))))))))


----------



## HaDi (9 Juni 2009)

Ich finde, das war/ist auch eine Wiederholung/Fortsetzung wert und werde wohl dabei sein.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2009)

gut möglich das ich wieder dabei bin, bin in nächster zeit sicher öfters in nrw...

wegen der terminabstimmung enthalte ich mich ebenfalls.
das wird schon irgendwie passen...


----------



## edison (10 Juni 2009)

Danke für die PN Helmut, habe mir den Termin vorgemerkt, kann jedoch leider noch nicht zusagen.
Wiederholenswürdig ist der Stammtisch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es den mit Übernachtung aus, gibts da was in der Nähe was man zu Fuss mit Pegel erreichen kann ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
die Location ist Stadt nah, das letzte mal sind alle gut zum Hotel gekommen.
Wir würden uns über dein kommen sehr freuen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2009)

letztes mal hat qm uns alle im maschaftshotel von armenia in bielefeld eingekerkert, die hütte war echt ok.

hoffe wir dürfen da wieder rein.. 

...nachdem wir im hotel zurück waren musste der arme student hinter der hotelbar ja noch einiges ertragen bis so morgens um 7 oder so. dann gingen wir nämlich ins bett - ausser zottel, der ging mit seinem hund zum frühstück, es ist wohl auch nicht ganz so gut angekommen als er seinen hund per hand vom buffet fütterte...


----------



## Question_mark (10 Juni 2009)

*Forum Stammtisch in OWL*

Hallo,



			
				LilaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das am 25.9. auch was sein wird.



Ich glaube, am 25.09.09 ist doch die Geburtstagsparty von Hugh Hefner mit seinen Bunnys im Runkelkrug 



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Nähe was man zu Fuss mit Pegel erreichen kann



Zu Fuß alleine hat nicht gereicht, wir sind auf allen vieren vom Runkelkrug zum Hotel zurück ..

Nein, Spaß beiseite, Großraumtaxi bestellt, Zafira bekommen und mit Ölsardinenfeeling zurück zum Hotel...



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> hat qm uns alle im maschaftshotel von armenia in bielefeld eingekerkert, die hütte war echt ok.



Ich vervollständige das mal : nn -e +i , damit ein vollständiger Name zu einem abstiegserprobtem Bundesligaverein entsteht 



			
				Mike369 schrieb:
			
		

> Och meno so weit, will n Bayern treffen bzw. schwaben treffen



Kein Problem, Du bekommst von mir eine DB-Fahrkarte nach München und eine Uzi. Dann kannst Du so viele Bayern treffen wie Du möchtest  *ROFL*

Ich habe am 25.09.09 noch nichts im Terminkalender stehen und hoffe, dann in OWL wieder aufschlagen zu können, das letzte Treffen in OWL hat Spass gemacht und schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ja. Irgendwie so etwas habe ich auch gehört   . Solange es nicht der Hesters ist ;o) Ich werd dann mal für den 25.9. einen Tisch reservieren und schon mal auf eine Bewirtung weit nach 1 Uhr morgens bestehen.


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2009)

*Das muss eben gut geplant werden ...*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> und schon mal auf eine Bewirtung weit nach 1 Uhr morgens bestehen.



Und dann noch vielleicht morgens um 4.00 Uhr ein kleines Frühstücksbuffet im Runkelkrug, das Frühstück zwischen 8.00 und 9.30 im Hotel haben wir (ausser Zottel & Zottel ) irgendwie verschlafen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2009)

*Morgen ist Anahmeschluß*

Zur Erinnerung, nur so nach oben geholt...!


----------



## ASEGS (6 Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Mal eine Frage bitte. 
Steht irgendwie ein Art "Programm" an? Das da eine neue technische "Errungenschaft vorgestellt" wird oder so etwas in der Art. Oder ist das eher ein nettes Beisammensein, wo das Bier, sprich das Trinken im Vordergrund steht?

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal eine Frage bitte.
> Steht irgendwie ein Art "Programm" an? Das da eine neue technische "Errungenschaft vorgestellt" wird oder so etwas in der Art. Oder ist das eher ein nettes Beisammensein, wo das Bier, sprich das Trinken im Vordergrund steht?
> ...



Das nette Beisammensein steht im Vordergrund. So war es jedenfalls letztes Jahr. Höhepunkt war die von Helmut organisierte Verlosung und der Schnitzelteller im Morgengrauen..... 

Wenn ich mich so recht erinnere gab es zu vorgerückter Stunden vom Kollegen Zottel eine Abhandlung zu irgend einem Thema der Physik.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2009)

Also wenn genügend Teilnehmer vorhanden sind würde ich versuchen
etwas zu organisieren, d.h. min. 15 feste Anmeldungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2009)

Der Termin, steht jetzt also fest es wird der 25.09 um 19.00Uhr sein.
Ich werde in Beitrag #1 die Teilnehmerliste posten und immer wieder
Aktualisieren.
Wenn jemand sich entschließt zu kommen ruhig in den Thread schreiben
oder eine PN an mich. Wenn sich jemand über den Termin noch nicht ganz
in klaren ist, bitte trotzdem melden ich mache dann einfach ein Fragezeichen
hinter die Person.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2009)

Die Teilnehmerliste ist um HaDi und Question Mark erweitert....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2009)

Erweiterung der Gästeliste mit unserem Ehrengast "lorenz2512", nicht einmal Regional aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2009)

Soooooooooo..... Der Tisch ist reserviert. Erstmal der gleiche wie letztes Jahr. Wenn es mehr werden können wir auch noch eine grössere Ecke bekommen. 


UND.....


es gibt auch wieder ne Schnitzelplatte zu vorgerückter Stunde ..... :s1:


----------



## maweri (10 Juli 2009)

Steigen wir wieder im Brenner Hotel (Diekmann) ab?
Dann würde ich schon mal ein Zimmer klar machen. Gibt's bei HRS € 10,- günstiger als der Normaltarif.

[EDIT] Vergesst daß mit dem Sparen. Das ist ohnehin der Wochenendtarif [/EDIT]


----------



## marlob (10 Juli 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Steigen wir wieder im Brenner Hotel (Diekmann) ab?
> Dann würde ich schon mal ein Zimmer klar machen. Gibt's bei HRS € 10,- günstiger als der Normaltarif.


Ich habe dort schon ein Zimmer gebucht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2009)

Erweiterung der Gästeliste, es kommt noch wm-webservice mit einen Kollegen .


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2009)

*Reserviert ....*

Hallo,

hab auch im Brenner Hotel reserviert. Ich bedauere jetzt schon die Nacht- und Frühschicht an der Rezeption und besonders an der Hotelbar 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (16 Juli 2009)

bin nächste woche wiedder in langenberg (bielefeld), schätze mal das sich für den september bestimmt auch weider was ergeben wird...

@qm
auch mein beileid hat das personal, speziell der- oder diejenie wo ungeschickt an der hotelbar steht wenn ihr wieder ausm runkelkrug kommt...


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2009)

*Denn nirgendwo auf dieser Welt*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> schätze mal das sich für den september bestimmt auch weider was ergeben wird...



Markus, mach doch einen neuen Thread auf : Wie kann ich eine S7 so programmieren, dass ich am 25.09.2009 in Bielefeld aufschlagen muss ...

Denn nirgendwo auf dieser Welt,
ist es geiler als in Bielefeld   *ROFL*

Hoffe dann mal, Du schlägst auch am 25.09.2009 in OWL auf 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2009)

*Nicht nur Bier, wir sind erwachsen*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das eher ein nettes Beisammensein, wo das Bier, sprich das Trinken im Vordergrund steht?



Auch wenn es mal gelegentlich hier im Forum anders interpretiert werden könnte, das Biertrinken steht natürlich nicht im Vordergrund. Also auch die Freunde des Mineralwassers sind stets willkommen. Aber es ist doch immer ein nettes Beisammensein, man lernt die doch ansonsten recht anonymen Teilnehmer des Forums mal persönlich kennen, man diskutiert auch mal Themen ausserhalb des Forums. Und ich denke mal, das ergibt einen wirklich guten Zusammenhalt, den man über den Austausch von unpersönlichen Nicks niemals vermitteln kann. Und darum nehme ich immer wieder gerne am Treffen in OWL oder in Ostrach teil. 
Und schätze gerne und unterstütze die Bemühungen von Markus, LiLaStern und Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur hier sowas wie eine auf neudeutsch genannte "Community" aufzubauen. Und eine ganze Menge Teilnehmer wie z.B. "Thomas V2.1", "human" und Zottel steuern auch einen großen Anteil bei.

Gruß nach dem schönen Kölle

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juli 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> bin nächste woche wiedder in langenberg (Güterloh, nicht so weit von bielefeld), schätze mal das sich für den september bestimmt auch weider was ergeben wird...
> 
> @qm
> auch mein beileid hat das personal, speziell der- oder diejenie wo ungeschickt an der hotelbar steht wenn ihr wieder ausm runkelkrug kommt...


 
...dann setze ich dich mal ungefragt, mit einen Fragezeichen auf die Liste...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2009)

Erweiterung der Gästeliste: "dirknico"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2009)

*auch in diesem Jahr ist wieder eine Verlosung*

Noch zur Ergänzung, wir werden auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine Verlosung durchführen.







Die Gewinne wurden von folgenden Firmen gestiftet.

*CoDeSys*
3S-Smart Software Solutions GmbH
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_homepage


*JOKAB SAFETY*
JOKAB SAFETY (D) GmbH
www.jokabsafety.de


*DELTALOGIC*
DELTALOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH
http://www.deltalogic.de/)
Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei den Stiftern bedanken! 



@Markus, ich glaube du wirst in diesem Jahr wieder die einzigste Niete ziehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2009)

Helmut... so langsam bekomme ich Angst das der Saal für die Leute UND die ganzen Preise zu klein ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Helmut... so langsam bekomme ich Angst das der Saal für die Leute UND die ganzen Preise zu klein ist



...hatte ich dir nicht gesagt du sollst den großen Saal nehmen...


----------



## marlob (21 Juli 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Helmut... so langsam bekomme ich Angst das der Saal für die Leute UND die ganzen Preise zu klein ist


Dann sollten wir die Preise gegen ein paar nette Damen eintauschen  Dann ist das nicht mehr so schlimm, das es etwas enger wird


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2009)

…habe mich gestern mit Markus in einer Dorfkneipe in der tiefsten Westfälischen Provinz, getroffen.
Jens_B der auch da war, hat sich dann auch angemeldet….


----------



## Ralle (23 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> …habe mich gestern mit Markus in einer Dorfkneipe in der tiefsten Westfälischen Provinz, getroffen.
> Jens_B der auch da war, hat sich dann auch angemeldet….



Ihr Säufer, Ihr. *ROFL*
Habt ihr den Jens unter den Tisch saufen müssen, damit er zusagt?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ihr Säufer, Ihr. *ROFL*
> Habt ihr den Jens unter den Tisch saufen müssen, damit er zusagt?



Geht das wirklich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2009)

...ja Markus hat alles gegeben, Jens hat zugesagt und ist dann gefahren...

PS. ich gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut Ralle, du fehlst noch auf der Liste


----------



## Ralle (23 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ja Markus hat alles gegeben, Jens hat zugesagt und ist dann gefahren...
> 
> PS. ich gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut Ralle, du fehlst noch auf der Liste



Ja, ich hatte dir das ja schon im Chat gesagt, ich kann das nur kurzfristig entscheiden. Schlafen braucht doch eh keiner, wenn schon, machen wir durch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte dir das ja schon im Chat gesagt, ich kann das nur kurzfristig entscheiden. Schlafen braucht doch eh keiner, wenn schon, machen wir durch!


 

...ich weiß ich wollte dich nur noch mal einen kleinen Denkanstoss geben.
Wenn du nicht kommst machen wir einen Deckel auf deinen Namen auf...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2009)

Ich freue mich auf einen neuen Gast:"Pizza"
und das ist nicht das essen


----------



## ASEGS (7 August 2009)

*Teilnehmerliste:*
1. Lipperlandstern

2. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur

3. Larry Laffer ?

4. Zottel

5. Jens Ohm

6. maweri

7. marlob

8. jabba

9. HaDi

10. Question mark

11. lorenz2512 ?

12. wm-webservice

13. Kollege von wm-webservice

14. Markus ?

15. dirknico ?

16. Jens_B

17. Pizza

18.

19.

usw. bis der Saal voll ist...​ 


hmmm.... nicht einmal eine einzige Frau dabei ! :-?


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> hmmm.... nicht einmal eine einzige Frau dabei ! :-?



Dann melde dich mal an oder hast du Schiß vor so vielen Kerlen? Ich glaub ja eher nicht.


----------



## ASEGS (7 August 2009)

.. wußte das das jetzt kommt, aber dachte eher von QM als von Dir Ralle 

Nein, definitiv kein Sch*** , habe ja fast jeden Tag mit Herren aus diesem Berufszweig zu tun.... beschäftige ja auch welche  

aber....danke, Quotenfrau bin ich ungern


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> .. wußte das das jetzt kommt, aber dachte eher von QM als von Dir Ralle
> 
> Nein, definitiv kein Sch*** , habe ja fast jeden Tag mit Herren aus diesem Berufszweig zu tun.... beschäftige ja auch welche
> 
> aber....danke, Quotenfrau bin ich ungern



Ne, ich denk mal die Jungs würden sich fast überschlagen. Das hat wenig mit Quotenfrau zu tun. Vielleicht komm ich ja auch noch, ich trag ja immerhin nen Zopf.


----------



## ASEGS (7 August 2009)

ohh Ralle... wenn ich auch kommen sollte, dann mache ich mir auch welche... meine Zöpfe . Dann können wir als doppeltes Lottchen aufteten 

Ich sag dann frühzeitig noch bescheid, ob ich dabei bin, damit Ihr Jungs vorab schon einmal anfangt zu trinken... bevor ich dann erscheine. .. Dann könnt ihr mich schöntrinken


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

*Anmeldeschluss nicht vergessen*

Also wartet nicht zu lange mit dem anmelden.
Es gibt einen Anmeldeschluss, den 25.09.09
um 18.59Uhr. Danach kann jeder kommen auch
ohne Anmeldung.

Es wäre schön wenn ihr auch Kommt!


----------



## stricky (10 August 2009)

nabend,

steht der 25.9. schon oder ist der 18.9 noch im rennen ?

da würde ich auch kommen  :sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2009)

stricky schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> steht der 25.9. schon oder ist der 18.9 noch im rennen ?
> 
> da würde ich auch kommen :sm24:


 
Hallo stricky,
LiLaStern hat den Tisch schon für den 25.09 bestellt.
Am besten verschiebst du alle Termin und kommst doch,
als Münsterländer ist kommen pflicht.

gruß helmut


----------



## stricky (10 August 2009)

falls ich da nicht in den bergen bin ....

berge XOR bielefeld


----------



## marlob (11 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> als Münsterländer ist kommen pflicht.
> ...


Das sehe ich auch so


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2009)

Norton, hat sich auch angekündigt


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2009)

*Na watt issen nu mit derAnmeldung ???*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> ohh Ralle... wenn ich auch kommen sollte, dann mache ich mir auch welche... meine Zöpfe . Dann können wir als doppeltes Lottchen aufteten



Damit Du so graue Haare wie der Ralle bekommst, musst Du schon eine ganze Chemiefabrik von L'Oreal über Deine schwarzen Haare ausschütten...



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag dann frühzeitig noch bescheid, ob ich dabei bin, damit Ihr Jungs vorab schon einmal anfangt zu trinken... bevor ich dann erscheine. ..



Naja, wir warten jetzt nicht unbedingt auf eine "Erscheinung", aber wir würden uns trotzdem über Deine "Teilnahme" am OWL-Forumstreff freuen. Dir als Frau stehen ca. zwanzig saufende, kiffende, rauchende und extrovertierte Programmierer gegenüber. 

Nein, Spass beiseite, so schlimm sind wir nicht. Und können uns auch, sofern notwendig, ganz ordentlich benehmen. Also trau Dich doch einfach ...

Der größte Teil aus dem Forum wird um ca. 18.00 Uhr im Brenner Hotel sich versammeln und der überlebensfähige Rest dann um ca. 05.00 Uhr mit unseren beiden Zottels sich in philosophischen Dikussionen verzetteln ...

Also melde Dich mal ganz einfach beim Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur an und ein Sitzplatz wird für Dich reserviert. Trau Dich einfach ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (30 August 2009)

*Mein Wochenendausflug in OWL*

Hallo,

ich habe heute bei einigermassen gutem Wetter (d.h. es hat immer nur geregnet, wenn wir aus dem Auto ausgestiegen sind  ) mal wieder eine Retro-Tour mit Familie nach OWL gemacht...

Also das volle Programm, Hermannsdenkmal, Adlerwarte Berlebeck, Externsteine, Freilichtmuseum und Co. und einen langen Spaziergang durch das schöne Detmold. Ein schöner Tag, das OWL ist wirklich sehenswert. Ein schönes Wochende war das allemal. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute bei einigermassen gutem Wetter (d.h. es hat immer nur geregnet, wenn wir aus dem Auto ausgestiegen sind  ) mal wieder eine Retro-Tour mit Familie nach OWL gemacht...
> 
> ...



meine Güte QM, dann hast du ja eine Tour im Eiltempo
durchgezogen, wie die Japaner. Alleine für das Freilichtmuseum
brauche ich normal einen ganzen Tag, so groß ist das.

Aber schön hier in OWL, nicht wahr...!

Gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2009)

*noch 25 Tage*

Hallo Stammtischfreunde,
ich möchte nocheimal darauf hinweisen,
in 25 Tagen ist es soweit.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Stammtischfreunde,
> ich möchte nocheimal darauf hinweisen,
> in 25 Tagen ist es soweit.
> 
> gruß Helmut



Das ist ja fast wie bei Weihnachten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast wie bei Weihnachten



Ja am Sonntag ist der erste Stammtisch Advent


----------



## Question_mark (1 September 2009)

*Mal eben nachzähle ...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Ja am Sonntag ist der erste Stammtisch Advent



Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber war das nicht schon am letzten Freitag 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qm du kannst manchmal so ein spießer sein


----------



## Question_mark (1 September 2009)

*Saisonal bedingt*

Hallo,

ich werde mal morgen in die Kaufhof Galeria oder ähnlich gehen. Ist ja schon September und ich denke mal, da werde ich schon die Adventskranzkerzen kaufen konnen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (3 September 2009)

So wie es aussieht, muß ich wohl absagen. :sm15:
Ich bin in KW 39 in Valencia (ist jetzt auch keine so schlechte Alternative zu OWL :icon_wink. Eigentlich sollte ich nächste Woche dort sein, aber es hat sich halt verschoben. 

@ Helmut:
versehe mich mal mit einem ?
Mit etwas Glück ändert sich der Termin aber noch mal.

Grüße von kurz vor Holland
Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Ich freue mich besonders auf einen Gast aus Ba-Wü, Puzzelfreak.


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2009)

*Jetzt wird es echt international ..*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> besonders auf einen Gast aus Ba-Wü,



Meinst Du denn, der Puzzelfreak hat bis zum 25.09.2009 den Hochdeutschkurs an der VHS geschafft. Oder bringt Puzzlefreak einen Dolmetscher mit 

Nein, Spass beiseite, freue mich natürlich auch, wenn Puzzlefreak den weiten Weg zum Treffen auf sich nimmt und am besagten Freitag bei uns aufschlägt.   :-D


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich freue mich auch das *Sie* kommt


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2009)

*Ich werde mich bemühen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> ich freue mich auch das Sie kommt



Ach Du Sch..e, dann muss ich mich ja ordentlich benehmen, ich weiss nicht, ob ich das bringe   


Gruß

Qestion_mark


----------



## puzzlefreak (5 September 2009)

*I ka sogar (a gloi wenga) hochdeidsch (abr au nau, wenn's obedengd sei muaß)*

Hallo Question_mark,



Question_mark schrieb:


> Meinst Du denn, der Puzzelfreak hat bis zum 25.09.2009 den Hochdeutschkurs an der VHS geschafft. Oder bringt Puzzlefreak einen Dolmetscher mit


 
das mit dem Hochdeutsch ist so ne Sache. Das verhält sich umgekehrt proportional zum Bierpegel: wenn der Bierpegel steigt, sinkt der Hochdeutschanteil. Das „Hochdeutschbit“ muss dann ab und an neu gesetzt werden 



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ach Du Sch..e, dann muss ich mich ja ordentlich benehmen, ich weiss nicht, ob ich das bringe
> 
> ...


 hehe
ne, lass mal. Bin das von den Kollegen und den IB schon gewohnt.
Und so ein Stammtisch, wo alle nur brav und ordentlich am Tisch sitzen, wär ja auch langweilig :-D


Gruß
puzzlefreak


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2009)

puzzlefreak schrieb:


> Hallo Question_mark,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist bei mir umgekehrt... Je mehr Bier , desto besser versteh ich schwäbisch. hab ich schon auf der Messe bei Deltalogic und auf meiner IB bei Freudenstadt gemerkt.  ... warscheinlich kann ich irgendwann ALLE Sprachen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2009)

*das werden ja immer mehr ?????*

Hallo Helmut, du Organisation und Motivationstalent

Wie viele sind wir denn jetzt ??? Deine Liste geht ja schon bis 21 oder so.... Dann wird der Tisch in der Ecke ein weng zu klein , oder ?

Ich jedenfalls nehmen den QM nicht auf den Schoss!!!!!


;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2009)

für den platz bist du zuständig *ROFL*ist ja schließlich deine Stammkneipe.

Ich würde auf jedem fall die liste noch gerne erweitern und mache was ich kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> für den platz bist du zuständig *ROFL*ist ja schließlich deine Stammkneipe.
> 
> Ich würde auf jedem fall die liste noch gerne erweitern und mache was ich kann.




ja ja ja .. sag mir wie viele ???? dabei sind....  zur Zeit sind es 14 feste Anmeldungen. Selbst da wird es in der Ecke zu eng....

.... ich kümmer mich ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2009)

also ich würde erst mal nach der liste gehen, andere info habe ich auch nicht.
Aber es sind ja noch fast 3 Wochen da kann noch eine menge passieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> also ich würde erst mal nach der liste gehen, andere info habe ich auch nicht.
> Aber es sind ja noch fast 3 Wochen da kann noch eine menge passieren.



Stimmt. zB das der Runkelkrug ausgebucht ist und wir uns alle bei DIR treffen!!!!!
Ich hab eben mal die Reservierung auf 20 erhöht..... so ganz pauschal


----------



## puzzlefreak (5 September 2009)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist bei mir umgekehrt... Je mehr Bier , desto besser versteh ich schwäbisch. hab ich schon auf der Messe bei Deltalogic und auf meiner IB bei Freudenstadt gemerkt.  ... warscheinlich kann ich irgendwann ALLE Sprachen.



Dann klappt das ja mit der Kommunikation zu fortgeschrittener Stunde. Dann musst du halt zur Not für den QM den Dolmetscher spielen  

Gruß
puzzlefreak


----------



## Markus (5 September 2009)

puzzlefreak schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




qm bringt eh immer seinen zivi mit, der kann das auch machen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2009)

puzzlefreak schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



würde ich sogar machen.. aber ich verstehe QM auch nicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> qm bringt eh immer seinen zivi mit, der kann das auch machen.


 
wieso Zivi , ich dachte du bist Selbstständig


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2009)

*Zivi hat frei*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> qm bringt eh immer seinen zivi mit, der kann das auch machen.



Der Zivi hat an dem Freitag frei. Aber ich hoffe doch stark, dass einer der Kollegen vom Stammtisch mit einem Sauerstoffzelt umgehen kann   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ASEGS (6 September 2009)

Hallo! 

Tja zu 99% klapp es bei mir aus Zeitgründen nicht teilzunehmen, auch wenn QM so nett geschrieben hat ;-) 

@QM: Es hat nichts mit "sich trauen" oder "nicht sich trauen" zu tun, sondern das Problem ist das ich kaum Zeit habe, weil wir viel zu tun haben und momentan absolut unterbesetzt sind, trotz Neueinstellungen und neuen Bewerbern. ASE GS ist auch nicht das einzige Unternehmen was ich leite. Irgendwo hat man/frau ja auch noch ein Privatleben!

Aber mal was anderes QM. Finde Deine Ausführungen ja interessant. Sind wir uns schon einmal begegnet? Woher willst Du wissen, daß ich nicht graue Haare habe? Und wie ich aussehe? Ich denke bei meinem Alter (irgendwas mit 40) könnte ich schon mit den grauen Zöpfen von Ralle mithalten 
Und bitte zitiere doch demnächst mich richtig in vollen Sätzen. Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich eine "Erscheinung" bin. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ihr solltet ja vorab schon einmal ordentlich trinken, bevor ich erscheine; quasi schöntrinken. Na wenn ich schon zu dem Zeitpunkt die einzige Frau war und keine 20 mehr bin. 

Habe gerade jedoch gelesen, daß eine *SIE* doch dabei ist. Das freut mich schon. 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern und der Teilnehmerin  ganz viel Spaß

Gruß
ASE GS


----------



## Question_mark (6 September 2009)

*OWL Stammtisch*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes QM. Finde Deine Ausführungen ja interessant. Sind wir uns schon einmal begegnet? Woher willst Du wissen, daß ich nicht graue Haare habe? Und wie ich aussehe?



Nein, wir sind uns noch nicht begegnet. Naja, ich als alter Charmeur habe doch erstmal das beste angenommen und unterstellt ... :icon_wink:

Ich habe aber auch noch keine grauen Haare, die reisse ich alle aus ...



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Tja zu 99% klapp es bei mir aus Zeitgründen nicht teilzunehmen, auch wenn QM so nett geschrieben hat



Das ist schade, ich hatte schon im Kostümverleih eine Kapitänsuniform mit vier Streifen am Ärmel (a la Cafe Keese) reserviert. 
Jetzt komme ich halt in Jeans zum Treffen und besaufe mich, Trauer kann so schön sein 

Nun mal Spass beiseite, da ist ja noch eine Chance von 1 %, immerhin grösser als 3 richtige im Lotto !!!!

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (6 September 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Ich denke bei meinem Alter (irgendwas mit 40) könnte ich schon mit den grauen Zöpfen von Ralle mithalten
> 
> Gruß
> ASE GS



Meine Zöpfe sind rot  oder so ähnlich. *ROFL*

Kommt aufs Licht an, ja!


----------



## Question_mark (6 September 2009)

*Tainted hair ...*

Hallo,



> Meine Zöpfe sind rot oder so ähnlich



Eine andere Farbe war ja bei Ulbricht und Honecker nicht erlaubt ...  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2009)

*Wie jetzt doch ohne Uniform....?*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Das ist schade, ich hatte schon im Kostümverleih eine Kapitänsuniform mit vier Streifen am Ärmel (a la Cafe Keese) reserviert.



Hallo QM,
kannst du dir das mit der Uniform noch einmal bitte
überlegen. Ich finde es schon wichtig gut gekleidet 
zu erscheinen, für so ein Event wäre deine Paradeuniform
gerade richtig.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Question_mark (7 September 2009)

*Die Konversation mit LilaStern ist kein Problem*

Hallo,



			
				LilaStern schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich verstehe QM auch nicht



Axel, das ist nicht so schlimm. Merke Dir nur eins : Sobald ich die Augenlider anhebe, brauche ich ein neues Pils *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2009)

Leider habe ich heute eine Absage von Jabba erhalten, 
er schafft es aus Zeitgründen nicht zum Stammtisch zu
kommen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Leider habe ich heute eine Absage von Jabba erhalten,
> er schafft es aus Zeitgründen nicht zum Stammtisch zu
> kommen.



Hallo Helmut.

Könntest du in Zukunft bei jedem Beitrag die Zahl der festen Anmeldungen und dahinter die Gesamtzahl der Anmeldungen schreiben. Dann seh ich sofort ob ich reagieren muss. 

So wie ich dich kenne hast du die Zahlen ja immer im Kopp.....*ROFL*


Beispiel


> Leider habe ich heute eine Absage von Jabba erhalten,
> er schafft es aus Zeitgründen nicht zum Stammtisch zu
> kommen.  		(15/23)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2009)

Hallo LiLaStern,
mache ich, ansonten habe ich noch einen
kleinen Tipp für dich.
Im Beitrag #1 stehen immer die teilnehmer auf
dem aktuellen Stand .

schönen gruß aus dem hochstift


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo LiLaStern,
> mache ich, ansonten habe ich noch einen
> kleinen Tipp für dich.
> Im Beitrag #1 stehen immer die teilnehmer auf
> ...




mache ich ???? wo denn ? *lach ...  und dein Tipp.. Jaaahaaaaaa... aber auch da muss ich durchzählen und du Zahlenakrobat hast sie bei dir gespeichert


----------



## dalbi (14 September 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

da ich nächste Woche auch im Norden Deutschlands "Hamburg" zu  Gange bin würde ich auf dem Rückweg am Freitag gerne Vorbeischauen, wenn noch ein Platz frei ist. Wenn von meiner Seite her nichts dazwischen kommt, würde mich auf jeden Fall bis zum Freitag nochmal Melden. Daher bis Dahin mit (?). 

Voraussetzung ist natürlich das es a por Seidla Bäier gibt.

Gruss Daniel

Wou di Haasn Hoosn un di Hosn Huusn haasn.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2009)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> da ich nächste Woche auch im Norden Deutschlands "Hamburg" zu  Gange bin würde ich auf dem Rückweg am Freitag gerne Vorbeischauen, wenn noch ein Platz frei ist. Wenn von meiner Seite her nichts dazwischen kommt, würde mich auf jeden Fall bis zum Freitag nochmal Melden. Daher bis Dahin mit (?).
> 
> ...




Da Helmut wohl schon am pennen ist kurze Antwort von mir....

Platz hat es ohne Ende..... und von Hamburg kommend ist der Umweg gar nicht so gross... Du verlässt in Hannover die A7 in Richtung A2 und fährst in Kassel via A2/A33/A44 wieder drauf. 

Und was das Bier angeht.... es gibt auch Weizenbier in allen Variationen

Sieh zu das das ? wegkommt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2009)

...der Helmut schläft noch nicht...Daniel, das hört 
sich gut an du musst kommen!!!!

PS. nur für den LiLaStern 13 / 19


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2009)

*Die Fragezeichen müssen noch ausradiert werden .....*

Hallo,

[QUOTE="Zitat aus Beitrag #1]
11. lorenz2512 ?
.....
14. Markus ?[/QUOTE]

Die beiden könnten sich auch einfach mal äussern, ob das Fragezeichen hinter dem Namen gelöscht werden kann ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## stricky (15 September 2009)

mahlzeit ... wahrscheinlich habe ich doch zeit

hab ihr noch nen platz ? wenn ja, wie schauts da mit hotel oder pension aus ?

gruß
christian​


----------



## maweri (15 September 2009)

Wir sind im Brenner Hotel.
http://www.brenner-hotel.de

Ich bin jetzt übrigens definitiv dabei. Die IBN hat sich doch noch um eine Woche nach hinten geschoben.

@Helmut
Vergiss nicht die Zählerstände für Axel zu aktualisieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2009)

Hallo stricky,
für dich haben wir immer einen platz, schön das du kommst ,
ich trage dich mal in die Liste ein.

@Maveri,
was ist eigentlich mir dein Fragezeichen. Ich würde
das gerne entfernen, wie sieht es aus?

gruß helmut

PS. nur für den LiLaStern  14 / 20


----------



## maweri (15 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt übrigens definitiv dabei. Die IBN hat sich doch noch um eine Woche nach hinten geschoben.


 
Ums mal salopp auszudrücken: Hau wech dat Ding!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Ums mal salopp auszudrücken: Hau wech dat Ding!


 
...das ist mal ein Wort, urlaub in Valencia kannst du ja immer noch nachholen ...

PS. nur für den LiLaStern 15 / 20


----------



## maweri (15 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...das ist mal ein Wort, urlaub in Valencia kannst du ja immer noch nachholen ...


 
Hab' ich dann auch bitter nötig . 
Komme diesmal extra mit dem Zug. Die Rückfahrt über die A2 war letztes Mal doch recht grenzwertig.


----------



## stricky (15 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Ums mal salopp auszudrücken: Hau wech dat Ding!



da hat ich noch nie ein problem mit


----------



## Jens_Ohm (15 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Hab' ich dann auch bitter nötig .
> Komme diesmal extra mit dem Zug. Die Rückfahrt über die A2 war letztes Mal doch recht grenzwertig.



          Meinst Du mit grenzwertig das Verkehrsaufkommen auf der A2 oder den "Rest"-Alkohol? 



Gruß Jens


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2009)

**ggg**

Hallo,



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rückfahrt über die A2 war letztes Mal doch recht grenzwertig.



Nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Spiel von S04 in Herne West angekommen ??? 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (15 September 2009)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit grenzwertig das Verkehrsaufkommen auf der A2 oder den "Rest"-Alkohol?
> Gruß Jens



Wieso "Rest"? Da war wohl noch alle Promille aktiv



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Spiel von S04 in Herne West angekommen ???
> Gruß
> ...



Fast, haben ja an dem Abend gegen die Geißböcke verloren.

Am Samstag fahren, ich aber nur bis Lüdenscheid-Nord. Dann hauen wir dort nämlich den Dorfverein wech

Gruß
maweri

P.S. Herne-West sagen die aus LÜD-Nord zum S04.


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2009)

*Schon erledigt ..*

Hallo,



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hauen wir dort nämlich den Dorfverein wech



Nicht mehr nötig, dass haben die Norditaliener schon am vergangenen Wochendende gemacht *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

P.S. LÜD-Nord sagen die aus Herne-West zum BVB.


----------



## stricky (17 September 2009)

moin,

bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich doch nichts

montag gehts nach slowenien für 2 wochen

trinkt nicht soviel 

gruß


----------



## marlob (17 September 2009)

stricky schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich doch nichts
> 
> ...


Das Forumstreffen ist aber Freitag, bis Montag solltest du doch wieder nüchtern sein ;-)


----------



## maweri (17 September 2009)

stricky schrieb:


> montag gehts nach slowenien für 2 wochen


 
Schon wieder Urlaub?


----------



## stricky (17 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Schon wieder Urlaub?



ich dachte du wolltest nach valencia? 

treffen ist doch am 25.9 oder ?


----------



## maweri (17 September 2009)

stricky schrieb:


> ich dachte du wolltest nach valencia?
> 
> treffen ist doch am 25.9 oder ?


 
Ich flieg jetzt erst am Sonntag (27.9.) runter. Hat sich um eine Woche verschoben. 

Und, ja das Treffen ist am 25.9.!


----------



## stricky (17 September 2009)

dann kannst du ja gas geben 

ich werde in timbuktu ein paar mittrinken

videokonferenz  ?


----------



## maweri (18 September 2009)

Das Elend willst Du nicht wirklich sehen:sm19:


----------



## stricky (18 September 2009)

*ACK*

ok .. überredet


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2009)

Wie schon im letzen Jahr.......


Die 2.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW Krisentelefonnummer

+4915119359468

Ab sofort aktiv und bis Freitagnacht zu erreichen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

Hallo,
am Freitag ist es soweit, da sind aber noch einige unentschlossene
könntet ihr euch *bitte* melden ob ihr kommt oder nicht. Dann kann
der LiLaStern den Tisch noch entsprechend disponieren.

gruß helmut


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

also rein organisatorisch würde das zwar voll passen, bin ab nächster woche für 2 wochen in der nähe, aber ich werde nicht kommen - ich pack das nicht...

ich hatte bis jetzt vor schon am we anzureisen, aber ich habe heute beschlossen das we mal wieder zu hause zu verbingen.

1. freut sich mein körper schon so richtig dass er endlich mal wieder ein we ohne sinnloses übertriebenes saufen erleben darf - das gabs schon seit monaten nicht mehr...

2. müsste ich nachdem ihr mich am freitag fertig gemacht hätte am samstag wieder mit dem bösen jens los

3. bin ich seit sonntag krank, und heute noch nicht so leistungsfähig, habe aber noch nen arsch voll arbeit.

4. wäre ich sontag gerne bei der wahl dabei.

5. muss ich diesen scheiss brunnen ans laufen bekommen....
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30419

6. habt ihr endlich mal ein forumstreffen wo ich nicht da bin bzw. nicht bis zum schluss - dann könnt ihr mal so richtig über mich herziehen... 


wünsche euch viel spass!

@die jungs aus owl
wir können uns in den zwei wochen sicher mal auf ein bierchen treffen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

Schade das du nicht kannst, aber Punkt 6 werden wir einhalten 




> 6. habt ihr endlich mal ein forumstreffen wo ich nicht da bin bzw. nicht bis zum schluss - dann könnt ihr mal so richtig über mich herziehen...


 
also dann wieder in kleiner runde nächste woche..

gruß helmut


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht kannst



ich könnte schon, aber ich will nicht, das wird mir zuviel...
wenn sich meine meineung bis zum we ändert, dann lass ich es euch wissen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich könnte schon, aber ich will nicht, das wird mir zuviel...
> wenn sich meine meineung bis zum we ändert, dann lass ich es euch wissen.



Ich glaube unserer Markus wird alt....... habe ich schon bei dem Zimmerbrunnen irgendwie im gefühl gehabt )

Meld dich.. aber ich bin nur bis zum 27.9. in OWL... dann wieder bei den Schwaben.


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube unserer Markus wird alt....... habe ich schon bei dem Zimmerbrunnen irgendwie im gefühl gehabt )


 
wie die lebensgefährtin eines mitgliedes volkommen richtig erkannt hat ist der brunnen MODERN!!!! :sb6:



> Meld dich.. aber ich bin nur bis zum 27.9. in OWL... dann wieder bei den Schwaben.


 
immer wenn ich hochgeh darfst du runter, das grenzt an gefangenaustausch... 

wenn du dann auch mal draufhast wie man richtig programmiert, dann kannst du meine schwierigen sachen in owl in angriff nehmen und ich mache deine einfachen sachen hier im süden, das spaart ne menge co2... :sw7::sc3:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube unserer Markus wird alt....... habe ich schon bei dem Zimmerbrunnen irgendwie im gefühl gehabt )
> 
> Meld dich.. aber ich bin nur bis zum 27.9. in OWL... dann wieder bei den Schwaben.




Also LiLaStern,
ich glaube einfach der Markus ist in seinen jungen Jahren
schon da angekommen, wo wir beide über 40 Jahre gebraucht
haben! Er wird alt, noch ein zwei Jahre und er bestellt den
ersten Rollator *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2009)

*Helmut, nicht so schnell*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Er wird alt, noch ein zwei Jahre und er bestellt den ersten Rollator



Ach Helmut, da gibt es noch einige Zwischenstufen. Das fängt mit Kamillentee und Grippeschutzimpfungen an ... Bedenklich wird es erst, wenn Markus anfängt auf dem Rentnertreff im Stadtpark mit den Rezepten für die teuren, vom Arzt verordneten Medikamente zu prahlen.
Wer die teuersten Medikamente vom Arzt verordnet bekommen hat, ist einfach der Star beim Rentnertreff ...

Bei schönem Wetter in den Stadtpark und auf die Bank setzen, bei schlechtem Wetter oder Sch.. Fernsehprogramm dann mal zum Arzt gehen, ist ja sonst nichts los 

Das habe ich mal selbst mitgehört : Königin war eine Rentnerin mit einem Rekord von knapp 400,- Euronen für eine Packung mit Spritzen gegen Rheuma. Die alte Dame wurde mehr bewundert von Ihren Altergenossinnen als die Queen Elisabeth 
Wenn dieses Stadium vorbei ist, erst dann bestellt er sich Prospekte für Rollatoren mit Navi und Alufelgen *ROFL*

Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht so genau was ich von dem Springbrunnen halten soll, aber der Springbrunnen gefällt mir *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht so genau was ich von dem Springbrunnen halten soll, aber der Springbrunnen gefällt mir
> ...
> Question_mark



Hallo Qm, 

also bis jetzt "springt" da nix:

http://homestyles.tradoria.de/product/galerie/44052242/53237572

Aber sobald das Algenproblem gelöst ist, setzt Markus einen Umrichter
vor die Pumpe des  Zimmerbrunnen. Und dann kann er per Touchpanel 
die Höhe der Fontäne einstellen ...


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2009)

*Da muss ich mal meine Chemiehexe fragen ....*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sobald das Algenproblem gelöst ist,



Ich habe da so eine kleine Chemiehexe in meiner Bude, die muss ich mal fragen wie das Algenproblem gelöst werden kann ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

Die einen gehen, die anderen kommen. Der Kollege
PN/DP hat sich gerade angemeldet, darüber freue 
ich mich sehr weil er das Forum mit sehr nützlichen
Beiträgen bereichert . 

PS. nur für den LiLaStern, zähl mal selber ich blicke nicht mehr durch.


----------



## marlob (22 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS. nur für den LiLaStern, zähl mal selber ich blicke nicht mehr durch.


Platz genug haben wir doch wenn noch mehr kommen  Notfalls tanzen wir auf den Tischen ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> PS. nur für den LiLaStern, zähl mal selber ich blicke nicht mehr durch.



nööö...... ich hab da meinen Platz und die, die pünktlich kommen auch ;o) .....


----------



## marlob (22 September 2009)

Wer ist denn dieses Jahr alles wieder im Hotel Diekmann? Bestellen wir wieder ein Sammeltaxi zum Runkelkrug?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

Was ich so mitbekommen habe sind alle auswärtigen dort untergebracht.
Sammeltaxi ist dann schon Sinnvoll....


----------



## maweri (22 September 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieses Jahr alles wieder im Hotel Diekmann? Bestellen wir wieder ein Sammeltaxi zum Runkelkrug?


 
Sammeltaxi ist gut. Vieleicht darfst Du diesmal auch mit einem zurückfahren. 

Wer ist denn nun eigentlich alles "auswärtig"?
Ich bin's jedenfalls.


----------



## marlob (22 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Sammeltaxi ist gut. Vieleicht darfst Du diesmal auch mit einem zurückfahren.
> 
> ...


Das hoffe ich doch ;-) das Experiment Antibiotika + Alkohol beim letzten Treffen ist ja gründlich in die Hose gegangen ;-) Aber schön wars trotzdem


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

Bevor es am Freitag zum Stammtisch geht müssen wir ein paar
Formalitäten geklärt werden, damit es später keine Beschwerden gibt.
Ich bitte darum alle Teilnehmer folgendes Formular auszufüllen, der 
untere abschnitt geht zurück an mich.

Anhang anzeigen Ausgeherlaubnis-Mann.pdf



PS. Puzzel bei dir mache ich eine ausnahme


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 September 2009)

Ja Helmut ich hoffe du hast schon geübt, die unterschrifft deiner freundin zu fälschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ja Helmut ich hoffe du hast schon geübt, die unterschrifft deiner freundin zu fälschen.


 
Weil ich immer so Lieb :s20: zu Hause bin habe ich schon die Erlaubnis :s11:


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Weil ich immer so Lieb :s20: zu Hause bin habe ich schon die Erlaubnis :s11:


 
*ROFL*Wers glaubt...


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2009)

*Sammeltaxi von Brenner Hotel Diekmann zum Runkelkrug*



marlob schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieses Jahr alles wieder im Hotel Diekmann? Bestellen wir wieder ein Sammeltaxi zum Runkelkrug?


Ich. Sammeltaxi finde ich sinnvoll.

Apropos Sammeltaxi: Falls jemand an dieser Strecke
Stralsund - Lübeck - Hamburg - Hannover-Nord - Bielefeld - Brenner Hotel Diekmann
zusteigen möchte, dann PN an mich.

Gruß Harald


----------



## dalbi (23 September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss leider absagen, da wie so oft immer alles anders kommt als man Denkt.
Aber vielleicht kann man sich mal auf der SPS in Nürnberg treffen, ist ja auch nicht mehr so lang hin.

Gruss Daniel

PS: TRINKT NICHT ZU VIEL!


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2009)

*OWL Stammtisch*

Hallo,



			
				PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> Stralsund - Lübeck - Hamburg - Hannover-Nord - Bielefeld - Brenner Hotel Diekmann



Ach Du Sch....e, das ist schon eine lange Strecke. Freut mich aber, dass der lange Weg zum Stammtisch Dich nicht abschreckt. 

Wir sehen uns dann am Freitag   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (24 September 2009)

Die 4 1/2 Stunden Autofahrt sind nicht wirklich lang.
Das SPS-Forum hat mich weich gemacht und Helmut - in seiner Art - hat mich überzeugt. 

Wir sehen uns dann am Freitag 

Gruß Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2009)

Sooooooo gestern hab ich unserer Lokal nochmals getestet  und den Tisch für 20 Personen im Thekenraum fix gemacht. Erst wollten sie uns ins "Wohnzimmer" verfrachten aber da hab ich protesiert.... das wäre zu gemütlich 

Weiterhin hab ich versucht für uns eine nette Bedienung zu organisieren aber das konnte mit noch niemand garantieren. Als Gegenleistung gib es aber wieder eine Schnitzelplatte zum Frühstück.... da soll uns doch bedienen wer will :sm19:

Dann mal bis Freitag.....


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 September 2009)

So ... ihr Lieben ... jetzt ist es auch bei mir amtlich ...
aus dem "?" muß auch bei mir ein "abgesagt" werden - tut mir leid ... 

Ich hoffe, ihr trinkt trotzdem ein Bierchen auf mein Wohl ... und ich hoffe, dass es dann im nächsten Jahr wieder was wird - bei der aktuellen Resonanz denke ich ja doch wohl, dass es wieder zu einer Wiederholung kommt ... 

Liebe Grüße an euch alle
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2009)

So heute Abend ist es so weit, der um 19.00 Uhr ist 
Stammtisch. Wenn doch noch jemand heute Abend
kommen möchte, sich aber nicht Angemeldet hat. Bitte
kommen, es gibt kein Anmeldezwang.


----------



## Pizza (25 September 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieses Jahr alles wieder im Hotel Diekmann? Bestellen wir wieder ein Sammeltaxi zum Runkelkrug?



Noch einer .

Sammeltaxi ist ne prima Sache.

Wie, wo, wann treffen wir uns im Diekmann?

Bis gleich


----------



## marlob (25 September 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> Noch einer .
> 
> Sammeltaxi ist ne prima Sache.
> 
> ...


Also ich versuche so gegen 18 Uhr da zu sein. Letztes Jahr haben wir hinter der Rezeption noch erst ein Bier getrunken, da können wir uns ja treffen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So heute Abend ist es so weit, der um 19.00 Uhr ist
> Stammtisch. Wenn doch noch jemand heute Abend
> kommen möchte, sich aber nicht Angemeldet hat. Bitte
> kommen, es gibt kein Anmeldezwang.




Irgendwas fehlt in diesem Posting........ ts ts ts


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwas fehlt in diesem Posting........ ts ts ts


 
:s21:...was den....


:sm5: meinst du das: "gruß Helmut"


----------



## maweri (25 September 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Also ich versuche so gegen 18 Uhr da zu sein. Letztes Jahr haben wir hinter der Rezeption noch erst ein Bier getrunken, da können wir uns ja treffen.


Wenn mein Zug pünktlich ist, bin ich so gegen 17:30h im Hotel. Werde so ab 18:00h an der Bar schon mal langsam die Maschine schmieren. Es wird schließlich im Laufe des Abends (der Nacht) Höchstleistung verlangt.

Aspirin nicht vergessen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Wenn mein Zug pünktlich ist, bin ich so gegen 17:30h im Hotel. Werde so ab 18:00h an der Bar schon mal langsam die Maschine schmieren. Es wird schließlich im Laufe des Abends (der Nacht) Höchstleistung verlangt.
> 
> Aspirin nicht vergessen


 
Aber nicht das du um 18:30Uhr schon das singen anfängst, halt dir
noch etwas für den Abend vor


----------



## maweri (25 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber nicht das du um 18:30Uhr schon das singen anfängst, halt dir
> noch etwas für den Abend vor


 
Ich nehme ja Aspirin mit, nicht Trill


----------



## jabba (25 September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte euch allen einen schönen Abend (bzw Nacht) wünschen, da ich ja leider nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## Ralle (25 September 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wollte euch allen einen schönen Abend (bzw Nacht) wünschen, da ich ja leider nicht dabei sein kann.



Ich schließe mich dem an!


----------



## Paule (25 September 2009)

*Alle auf Stammtisch*

Heute Abend wird es hier wohl ganz schön ruhig werden. 
Aber ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und viel Durst!

Und lasst Euch nicht lumpen wenn Pizza mit der Spendendose für Helmut rum geht! 

So und nun "Haut rein" !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2009)

...ja lasst euch nicht lumpen, gebt alles...!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 September 2009)

Helmut, vergess nicht uns immer wieder mit den aktuellen Zwischenständen zu versorgen. Hast ja dein Handy sicher dabei.


----------



## Pizza (25 September 2009)

so, frisch geduscht und gekämmt.

Ich geh dann schon mal an die Bar


----------



## Paule (25 September 2009)

He Pizza,

noch schnell ein Beitrag dann kannst Du Dich als "Erfahrener Benutzer" mit an den Tisch setzen. *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2009)

ich fahr dann jetzt auch mal los......

:sm24:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (26 September 2009)

Na, wie war's denn jetzt so bei Euch im Norden? 

Bin ganz neugierig...

Hoffentlich haben Pizza und Puzzle noch genug Energie, es heute Abend bei uns krachen zu lassen 

Grüßle,

Gundula


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2009)

ganz bestimmt.... als ich das Treffen verlassen habe (gegen 4 Uhr) waren die aber noch gut dabei. Schade das Euer Treffen nicht nächste Woche ist. Ich bin ab Montag für 3 Wochen in FDS


----------



## marlob (26 September 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Ich nehme ja Aspirin mit, nicht Trill


Die haben heute morgen auch gut geholfen  Danke


----------



## marlob (26 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ganz bestimmt.... als ich das Treffen verlassen habe (gegen 4 Uhr) waren die aber noch gut dabei. Schade das Euer Treffen nicht nächste Woche ist. Ich bin ab Montag für 3 Wochen in FDS


Wir haben im Hotel ja auch noch weiter gemacht 
Es war mal wieder ein sehr gelungener und geselliger Abend 
Mein Dank gilt den Organisatoren  Und natürlich der mitternächtlichen Schnitzelplatte, die hat richtig gut getan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2009)

für die schwarz-gelben des gestrigen Treffen



> Fazit:
> Der Schalker Sieg ist dehalb nicht unverdient, weil Magaths Mannschaft mit Cleverness und Disziplin agiert hat, während die Dortmunder nicht die Mittel hatten, die Abwehr zu knacken. Natürlich hatte der BVB auch viel Pech, aber im Großen und Ganzen geht der Scahler Sie in Ordnung. Schalke bleibt auswärts ungeschlagen, Klopp bleibt weiter ohne Sieg gegen eine von Magath trainierte Mannschaft. 26. Derby-Sieg für Schalke in der Bundesliga, Dortmund wartet seit sechs Spieltagen auf einen Erfolg.



*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2009)

Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern von gestern
für das kommen bedanken, einige hatten ja wirklich 
eine weite Anreise. Also der Abend war wieder sehr 
intressant und hat Spaß gemacht. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## maweri (26 September 2009)

So, bin jetzt auch wieder daheim.
War ein sehr schöner und langer Abend. Danke für die Organisation.



marlob schrieb:


> Die haben heute morgen auch gut geholfen  Danke


Gern geschehen. Musste mir später auch noch eine genehmigen.

Schade daß Du nicht im Stadion warst, hastte echt was verpasst. Besonders die 2. Hälfte war ein offener Schlagabtausch.

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## marlob (18 August 2010)

Axel,

wann ist denn die nächste Hochzeit im Runkelkrug, so das der nächste Stammtisch stattfinden kann
:sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Axel,
> 
> wann ist denn die nächste Hochzeit im Runkelkrug, so das der nächste Stammtisch stattfinden kann
> :sm24:


 
ich glaub im Lippischen wird nicht mehr geheiratet, vlt. müssen wir das
irgendwie anders organisieren. Wir Verheiraten den OWL-Stammtisch mit
den Ba-Wü und Sachsen-Stammtisch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich glaub im Lippischen wird nicht mehr geheiratet, vlt. müssen wir das
> irgendwie anders organisieren. Wir Verheiraten den OWL-Stammtisch mit
> den Ba-Wü und Sachsen-Stammtisch.




Sachsen ????? Niemals....... 

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Runkelkrug da ich ja zur Zeit von Baustelle zu Baustelle hetzte.... am nächsten DO könnte es klappen.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sachsen ????? Niemals.......


 
 ohne Worte


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 August 2010)

Du heiratest ja auch keine Sächsin, oder ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du heiratest ja auch keine Sächsin, oder ?


 
mh, da muß ich später mal nachfragen...
das mit der Hochzeit war doch nur Symbolisch gemeint.
Da die Lipper anscheinend nur noch in wilder Ehe leben,
du die Sachsen ausgeladen hast, bleibt uns nur noch das
du den Marlob Heiratest. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 
Verlobung...ihr seit ein schönes Paar


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> .... bleibt uns nur noch das
> du den Marlob Heiratest. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur
> Verlobung...ihr seit ein schönes Paar



zumindest mal eins mit Gewicht!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> zumindest mal eins mit Gewicht!!!!!!


 
Ich hoff ihr habt Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## marlob (19 August 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich hoff ihr habt Glück mit dem Wetter!


Wetter ist egal, hauptsache es gibt Bier :sm24:
Ich hoffe nur das Axel nach der Hochzeit nicht irgendwelche ehelichen Pflichten einfordert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Wetter ist egal, hauptsache es gibt Bier :sm24:
> Ich hoffe nur das Axel nach der Hochzeit nicht irgendwelche ehelichen Pflichten einfordert


 
ihr müsst euch nur einig werden wer die Braut ist


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ihr müsst euch nur einig werden wer die Braut ist



Da würfeln wir einfach. 

Vielleicht mach' ich ja die *Brautjungfer* ...  und Du Helmut das Blumenmädchen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Da würfeln wir einfach.
> 
> Vielleicht mach' ich ja die *Brautjungfer* ...  und Du Helmut das Blumenmädchen.


 
ich bin dabei, ich mach mir nur sorgen ob es das Kleidchen in meiner größe gibt


----------

